

A modern way to meet new people, find friends, dating, clubbing and traveling - olegoil
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.olegtronics.dockboxer

======
olegoil
None of us wants to be alone. We strive to meet the person who will share with
us same interests, views, or maybe just enjoy spending time. But not everybody
has courage to meet people in a familiar way, in person. Each of us would find
way too many reasons for that: one would think that he/she is not attractive,
other are just shy. There are people who are "too busy" even to arrange their
personal lives.

Most of us believe that due to busy schedules, self-doubt, cluster members of
their own sex at work or school, or other situations in life, it is difficult
or impossible to make the acquaintance on the street.

That's not the case!

To see anyone on the street and get to know via the phone and the Internet
straight-ahead is also possible. Application "DockBox" gives its users
possibility to see each other's locations on a map. The user has a map in
front of the eyes such as Google maps that displays others who use this
application. You can click on any of them, get information about him/her, send
a wink virtually give the gift and much more... The first and most important
reason of the popularity "DockBox" is simplicity. What do we do when we get to
know in person? Firstly, we need to constantly keep track of what we say and,
more importantly, how we say. Secondly, we need to think about how we look in
the eyes of the interlocutor. And thirdly, eye contact is a crucial factor,
and many shy people are afraid to maintain it, especially when liking the
other person. With "DockBox" one can virtually wink a person that is nearby
(or anywhere in the world), thereby show sympathy and get yourself noticed.
Moreover, no one will see or hear that, besides the person who has expressed
sympathy. Dockbox is a social network of acquaintances and adventures and is
available as a mobile application for the Android platform. The principle of
the application is based on geolocation-targeting. Dockbox provides services
in three languages: Russian, English and German. Registration is available
from 17 years.

